# Very Interesting Video about Travel on Irianian Railway (Rah-e-Ahan Ir



## jis (Sep 18, 2017)

I came across this very interesting video, which I though many here might enjoy



Interesting the reserved cars all have allocated seat reservation.

Fastest speed is 160kph (100mph) using Siemens DMUs.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 18, 2017)

Interesting jis,thanks for sharing!( but who wants to go to Iran considering the current World situation? )


----------



## jis (Sep 19, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Interesting jis,thanks for sharing!( but who wants to go to Iran considering the current World situation? [emoji21])


I have a close friend who is visiting Iran (from the US) in a week for a couple of weeks to visit her father in law.

I know several people, two of whom were old classmates in India who are currently working in Iran on some IRCON contract on some railroad project.

So yeah, a lot of people routinely travel to Iran on work and for family visits, even many with American Passports. Iran is not North Korea.

Which reminds me, at Mumbai International Airport I was witness to the spectacle of an United 777, an El Al 757 and an Iran Air A300 parked next to each other at three adjacent gates! There is quite a bit of traveling that happens between India and Iran on non stop flights as well as via Turkey and Russia and the Stans.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## caravanman (Sep 19, 2017)

Nice, the Iranian people seem like ordinary folk the world over, not the nutters that the media often seems to suggest. 

Although presented as a "balanced" item, I side with the negative comments by Iranians about it on youtube...

Ed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 19, 2017)

I wasn't putting down the Iranian people,just the crazy "leaders" that are making the world a scary place, especially in the Muslim Countries where Westerners and women are suspect.

Anywhere that makes women wear "beekeeper suits", and rants against the "Great Satan", is not someplace I care to visit. YMMV


----------



## jis (Sep 19, 2017)

Iran actually does not force anyone to wear bee-keeper suits. Only head scarfs and generally modest outfits. The bit about modest outfit is generally true in most of middle east (even the more liberal parts) and south and southeast Asia, except in enclaves with more exposure reserved for western tourists, and people who come to see the show 

I was not suggesting that you should visit personally. 

As for making the world a scary place, it does take two hands to clap.  A quick perusal of the history of Iran and what was done to them should clarify why we cannot wash our hands off of all responsibility as far as that goes. If one takes the trouble to destabilize a place one then lives with its consequences intended or otherwise.  And of course YMMV.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm gonna have to watch this fully sometime.

Fun fact: the mountains north of Tehran are known for their excellent skiing!

Second fun fact: Iran and Argentina vie for most plastic surgery per capita (iirc).


----------



## Dave Van (Sep 19, 2017)

I'd laugh at their 100 mph high speed train until I remember that top speed over the last 8 days riding Amtrak my top speed was a short time at 88 mph. Oh well.....


----------



## Maglev (Sep 19, 2017)

Lots of trackside views of the trains--there was quite a bit of effort put into making this video. I also enjoyed seeing the human drama, which to me is what makes raIl travel so interesting.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Sep 20, 2017)

Dave Van said:


> I'd laugh at their 100 mph high speed train until I remember that top speed over the last 8 days riding Amtrak my top speed was a short time at 88 mph. Oh well.....


While not really directly relevant to this thread, but on your train of thought, I came across this sad statistic today. The Czech Republic, a country of about 10 million, has 3,600 passenger cars (I think this may include commuter as well) whereas Amtrak only has 1,600 in a country of 310 +/- million (in the lower 48).


----------



## Dave Van (Sep 20, 2017)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Dave Van said:
> 
> 
> > I'd laugh at their 100 mph high speed train until I remember that top speed over the last 8 days riding Amtrak my top speed was a short time at 88 mph. Oh well.....
> ...


I see that as relevant to this thread......


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 21, 2017)

It's kind of sad the way a lot of normally intelligent and educated Americans view Iran, a generally free and industrialized nation- especially by general middle eastern standards.


----------



## Dave Van (Sep 21, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> It's kind of sad the way a lot of normally intelligent and educated Americans view Iran, a generally free and industrialized nation- especially by general middle eastern standards.


No issue with the Iranian people.....but you have kept up with the number of US citizens currently detained and tortured??? Right?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 21, 2017)

Redacted!


----------



## jis (Sep 21, 2017)

Do these threads have to descend to political posturing all the time? Can't we just stick to trains and travel.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 21, 2017)

jis said:


> Do these threads have to descend to political posturing all the time? Can't we just stick to trains and travel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


**LIKE**


----------



## JayPea (Sep 21, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Do these threads have to descend to political posturing all the time? Can't we just stick to trains and travel.
> ...


Double **LIKE**


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 22, 2017)

Dave Van said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > It's kind of sad the way a lot of normally intelligent and educated Americans view Iran, a generally free and industrialized nation- especially by general middle eastern standards.
> ...


ALthough I kinda wanna follow JIS on this, too... do you realizes how many people our country detains and tortures? That concept is kind of normal when two countries are childishly at odds with each other for 40 years or so.

If you think the United States is innocent of atrocities on a major scale, both to other countries and our own citizens and residents, both historically and presently, you got another think coming.

Back to the topic.


----------



## v v (Oct 24, 2017)

Jim we want to go to Iran. Why don't we go together next year and work out for ourselves what's going on there?


----------

